# Baron Davis to Golden State?



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

see link

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/columns/story?columnist=stein_marc&id=1998391


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

Boy, if this deal can get closed...

I'm guessing that besides double-D and draft pick(s), the W's would want to give up one of their PG's (probably Speedy--N.O. wouldn't want Fisher's long term, high $ contract on their books). Other players on both sides might be included to even out the money situation.

IF this happens without losing our core young players (J-Rich, T-Murph, Jr., and Pietrus), we're a center away from having a decent starting 5 WITH a good bench. 

Questions about Baron's health (knees and back), as well as his beef with coach Byron Scott might lessen his value to the point where the W's can seriously (and realistically) attempt this trade. 

Hope that this gets done by lunch tomorrow.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

If BD gets traded to Golden State you guys will have a new fan named B Dizzle


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

B Dizzle said:


> If BD gets traded to Golden State you guys will have a new fan named B Dizzle


whooptidoo  














j/k bro :wink: :laugh:


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

any news on the trade?


----------



## PobreDiablo (Feb 23, 2005)

What number is he going to wear? Murphy already has 1


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Davis and Richardson make for a nice backcourt!! This now has a nice young lineup.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

TRADE IS DONE!!!!

BD to the warriors for Speedy and Dale. don't know about a possible 1st rounder.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

Has anyone on the warriors got number 5? BD used to wear 5 at UCLA


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

#5 would be a great pickup for Baron, I would love to see him in that uniform...
unfortunately he never got #5 in Charlotte / New Orleans because Elden Campbell had it when baron arrived...


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

Golden State is my new favorite team, because Baron is my favorite player.


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

Finally!!! Maybe we judged Mullin too quickly?


----------



## bruindre (Jul 18, 2004)

WE judged Mullin too quickly? Shoot...I had his back the whole time.


----------



## Bret (Feb 7, 2005)

Cam*Ron said:


> Golden State is my new favorite team, because Baron is my favorite player.


Really? :laugh:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Wow, this is a huge huge deal for Golden State. This is a big step forward for them. 



Sure, Baron Davis gets injured a lot, and sure, his FG% is terrible, but the guy is a huge upgrade over Speedy Claxton and Dale Davis. Just consider what was given up: Dale Davis, reserve big man, and Speedy Claxton, reserve PG, and both wouldn't be with the team next year anyways.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, this deal got them someone they can build around, someone who will make whoever they bring in better. Baron and Richardson are now one of the top backcourts in the league, Baron's morale should be higher being back home, the Warriors really did well with this deal. They finally might have a plan for the future. 3 good to great players locked in longterm.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

But Golden State would still need a center, without a new center they can forget it, hopefully they can draft / sign a center in the off-season!


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

maybe Andre Bogut


----------



## halfbreed (Jan 7, 2003)

DwyaneWade4MVP said:


> But Golden State would still need a center, without a new center they can forget it, hopefully they can draft / sign a center in the off-season!


Yeah, but there are only a handful of teams that have good centers. Foyle isn't that great, but if all your asking him to do is to board and block shots, he's ok. Anyways, this team has been playing small lately and doing fairly well with that. Murphy will be playing a lot of 5 in this configuration.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

halfbreed said:


> Yeah, but there are only a handful of teams that have good centers. Foyle isn't that great, but if all your asking him to do is to board and block shots, he's ok. Anyways, this team has been playing small lately and doing fairly well with that. Murphy will be playing a lot of 5 in this configuration.


take the seattle sonics as a prime example. they just have a gritty center in jerome james that is gaurenteed to foul out if he has to play 40 minutes, but he blocks shots and grabs boards, and the same goes for their pf reggie evans. expect baron and jrich to be throwing up a minimum of 20 shots apiece every game, and dunleavys gonna get his 10-12 as well, so all the center needs to do is clean up and put back misses and they can stil be successful.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Here I am on a sunday night, looking at some old threads on the Warriors Board and came across this.

What was your guys reactions when you heard about Baron coming to the Bay Area?

I hate to admit it but I was once a New Orleans Hornets fan before Baron Davis got traded to Golden State. It was a very difficult dicision for me to make. Switching teams is a very big deal.

But now I'm a dedicated Warriors fan and no matter where Baron Davis goes, I'm not changing teams!


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

nice bump man


----------

